# Freki Presents Chicago



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys... came back from *Chicago* yesterday and as usual took a "backside load" of pics...

You know the drill, so here goes... 


























































































































































































































Navy Pier































































Any Bundy fans out there?












































































































From Willis ( aka "the tower formerly known as Sears" )


























































































103rd floor.. 









412m down..
































































































































































































































































































Time to visit "Big John" aka the John Hancock Center


























































































































































































































































































































































































That's all folks...


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chicago is fantastic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice photos from Chicago, FREKI


----------



## nestea_lemon (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice pictures, Chicago looks nice but this is just terrible, culture of highway in every living room. hno:hno:hno: What a beautiful beach ruined. :bash:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Impressive city!


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

Awesome, FREKI. I hope you had a good time!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing pics...now I remember why I want to visit Chicago so much. It's like heaven for skyscraper fans. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Very well done once again, Freki! How did you like ?


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Chicago is a true Jewel


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

City with the best skyscrapers (from a purely architectural point of view).


----------



## Melbourneguy (Jun 19, 2004)

Those palm trees around the lake must be a temporary addition because they certainly wouldn't survive the winter there.


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

wow chicago seems so laid back in those pictures... very nice freki.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Amazing city Chicago!



:applause:


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Amazing!

Chicago is a architecture masterpiece! I think that every architect, architecture student and/or those who enjoy it should visit this city! I haven't had a opportunity to do it yet, but I will go to Chicago as soon as possible!

Thanks for the pics, they're great! kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey!! You were so close! You should have popped up to Toronto for a day or two!! 
Great pics; really enjoyed going through them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The aerial ones FREKI was really stunning btw


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Taller said:


> Hey!! You were so close! You should have popped up to Toronto for a day or two!!


Ewww no - Canada is as evil and foul as Sweden! 

I won't set foot in that place until they apologize for their trespassing, unlawful claims and accept the case about the western half handled by the International Court and respect the outcome! :yes:


Okay okay maybe some day  

( was actually planning a T-Dot trip this August but ended up going to Norway instead since I knew I was going to Chicago the month after and I like to diversify a bit )

As it looks right now I'm thinking about a Seattle trip next summer with a couple days in Vancouver.. but not sure yet.. but Canada is pretty high on the list 


Taller said:


> pics; really enjoyed going through them.


Thanks mate :cheers1:


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

A lot of those were professional, just wish you had a close-up of the condo tower with the undulating balconies? The ones that look like waves? That's my current fave.​


----------



## KKDowning (Apr 11, 2008)

Chicago looks so good, in my opinion much better than NYC.
And indeed much more laid back. 
Sometimes the second citys are much nicer, in Germany it´s the same,
Hamburg (Chicagos sister city) is alot nicer than Berlin.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Freki, once Canada _completely _colonises Hans Island (complete with a Four Seasons Hotel, or maybe just a One Seasons Hotel as it is always winter up there!! hehe), you will have no choice but to come to Canada in order to visit it! :lol:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

FREKI said:


> Thanks guys! :cheers1:


No, Freki! Thank *YOU*!:banana: Now I'm just dying to go capture that monster myself - Big beautiful monster in your pictures.:cheers1: I'm embarrassed to say I still haven't been to Chicago. Maybe next year!


----------



## bnk (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice thread. I cannot believe that no one has posted in 3 days!, it seems like some previous posts were deleted or am I wrong?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^I just think people with an interest have already been here and moved on...


Thanks to all once again ( even the evil Canadian  ) :cheers1:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

I must say your pics look outstanding! 

I really liked this one particularly: http://i56.tinypic.com/de8ppy.jpg


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I love Chicago. Some of its classic skyscrapers (esp. around Magnificent Mile) are just mindblowing.


Geil job, Freki! :applause:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ Indeed 
http://i56.tinypic.com/5oxhc4.jpg
:drool:


Thanks for the photo-trip FREKI.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Amazing pictures. Chicago is w/o doubt a truly skyscraper city. :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ We should thank you for the really good work about Chicago photos...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mr Freki can you please let us know what are some good buildings and observations points from which to take photos in Chicago? :cheers:


----------



## Kitty01 (Dec 27, 2007)

OMG, I LOVE YOUR PICTURES!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:


hellospank25 said:


> Mr Freki can you please let us know what are some good buildings and observations points from which to take photos in Chicago? :cheers:


Willis Tower ( formerly known as Sears Tower ) and John Hancock both have great observatories with great views if you ask me ( see pics )


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

All photos gone


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Kot Bazilio said:


> All photos gone


Yes, SSC sadly actively sencor Tinypic hosted images now..

If still interested in my Chicago pics you can finds some of them in this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1626494


----------

